
Google Cloud Datastore simplifies pricing, cuts cost for most use-cases - itcmcgrath
https://cloudplatform.googleblog.com/2016/03/Google-Cloud-Datastore-simplifies-pricing-cuts-cost-dramatically-for-most-use-cases.html
======
staticfish
I'm struggling to find the percentage change for reads and writes.

~~~
itcmcgrath
It's not a percentage change, it's a structural change so it depends on how
you use Cloud Datastore (largely around indexes). There is an example on the
pricing page near the bottom:
[https://cloud.google.com/datastore/docs/pricing](https://cloud.google.com/datastore/docs/pricing)

"For example, in the current pricing, writing a new entity with 1 indexed
property would cost 4 write operations. In the new pricing, it would cost only
1 entity write. Similarly, deleting this entity in the current pricing would
cost 4 write operations, but in the new pricing it would cost only 1 entity
delete."

~~~
type0
I think it's great, I considered to move away from Datastore but now its
probably more cost efficient to stay.

